# New Member first cook on WSM 14 / bone in brisket



## Edward Bauer (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am excited to say that I am loving learning my way through smoking on my new WSM 14. 

I’ve been reading and learning as I go...and wanted to share my first attempt at a bone in brisket / cut of meat that I got from our local Sams Club here in Maryland. It turned out great...tender and juicy with a good smoke flavor. The family loved it


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks good . The WSM 14 is so much fun to use . I love it .


----------



## Edward Bauer (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks Chopsaw...I like that it’s very fuel efficient...definitely fun


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2018)

If you haven't  done so yet , fasten the charcoal grate to the ring . Makes it easy to clean out the ash , but keep what has not burned yet .


----------

